# 8 year or more standing dead Ash.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Am nearing the end of my EAB dead Ash trees. Was dry this summer for a very long time so I was able to get into some on the places that we bought where it generaly stays wet.

Yesterday one of those dead Ash trees got me. It was surrounded by some decent elm trees as I did the walk around trying to decide if it had a lean to it. I decided it had a slight lean to the south so cut my notch. Went to the oppsite side and started cutting. Didn't go in far and it cracked and pinched the bar.

I had been about to remove the saw and use the sledge and wedge to make it go. Notch was to big to use the wedge on that side. Only one thing left to do at that point, get the Jred and cut a new notch above the stuck saw then cut on the back side of that notch and remove my stuck saw.
I always carry a spare saw or three.









Every thing came out as planed that time. I have 2 left in that area to take out and about another 10 to 12 left total in the woods.

Once those are gone I will start removing all the Elm. Elm gets to about 10 inches diameter then dies. I see no reason to take out Maples and Oaks when there is about 6 years of Elm that is fire wood size.

I have a bunch of Ash seedlings about knee high be intresting to see if I live so long if the EAB come back once they get some size to them. 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thought I had gotten some pictures yesterday, but It is a Cannon camera and I am so use to a Kodak with a SD card OR internal memory.

So the rain had stopped so I headed back to my pile then the woods for pictures this time with an SD card installed.

The pile I have up here, there is another big one by the house. Rain started again by the time I got nearly back to the house.






As you can see there is no dry rot, just good solid wood.










Got a picture of a doe and fawn also.



 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tried to get a picture of the straight tall stuff, nearly dead center in the picture, follow the gray up.



This one is just to the left of the stubby.




The leaves make it hard to see but this one is leaning to the left and there is a short stub where a branch had been.




A lot just rotted the roots off and blew down in a spring, summer, fall wind and some times in the winter.
Tree(')s are as solid as cam be.




To windy today to trust falling any more. Just cleaned up some I had laying down. 
Also filled the bucket with stuff I had cut last winter.


 Al


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

That darn bug killed a lot of nice trees.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sure did and isn't finished yet.

 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Be safe. I learned to have another saw at the ready. 

I picked a couple that I just girdled deep and sprayed the curf with Glysophate per a forestors given option. I just didn't see a safe fall area with the lean and density. 

The forestor marked the trees that needed cut down or girdled. 

Hope you can heat with some of them Al.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

OH i will get lots of nice winter heat from all of them. Green ash splits nice but this seasoned stuff it tough. 
I was talking to a car show friend a couple weeks and he took me down to see one of his friends to show me the back of his truck.



He also had a lot of dead Ash and said when he cut it it was solid and decided to make some lumber. A Amish mill near by gave him a resonable price cutting it. Stickered it a year then made the floor for his truck.
50 coats of spar varnish he said but does it ever look good.


 Al


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Ash makes good firewood but I love to have those saw logs milled up! It makes mighty pretty lumber! Hard to tell the difference between ash and white oak when making cabinets, tables and the like.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I had all of the bug killed ash on my place 14" and up logged while it was still in good shape. Made a few bucks out of the deal and got it out of there. Still a lot of smaller stuff still standing and/or coming down. Probably be another ten years before it's all down.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am happy you made some money on your EAB killed trees. No way I am going to let a logging crew on my place and leave it a mess.

I have gotten nearly 20 years of heat from my dead Ash.


 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Glad you are slowly getting off your dead ash.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, Al the difference between a logger and a forest manager (forester) is worth the effort. My daughter is a forester and writes the contracts for the loggers to follow. Without those guidelines, they do what they want....but not when a forester is involved.just sayin.....you can have it done your way, and be happy with results.....but not with a logger alone...

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I know I have seen the mess they leave and make. The state years ago were trying to close trails to Jeeps and other modes of travel thru state land.

Once pictures of huge wash outs on hill sides that loggers made were prosented at a hearing they they never bothered trying to close the trails again.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I always worry about those long time dead ones dropping a limb or something on me as soon as I start cutting on them.

only been hit once so far and it wasn't by the tree I was cutting on bu the one behind me but you better believe I wear that forestry helmet , I am quite sure it saved my life or at least significant medical issues from head trauma once and has since been replaced with a new one no need to ask a poly hard hat to take 2 big hits.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you have been arounf dead ash long enough you will know by the 5th all the branches have came down so all you have standing is a seasoned pole.

By year 5 the wind heavy wet snow has remvoes all the limbs that may or will come down.

 Al


----------

